# Ordinary options ?



## Bill Stewardson (May 17, 2017)

Hello to all.

I'm new to all this, bread and spuds have been the fundamentals of my food for nearing 58 years, now it seems they have to go.

I found out yesterday that I have T2. So, having read through the posts on here, the stuff you all have is strange to me.

How much fat/carbs per meal should I be looking to consume ? What replaces spuds on your plates ? Sorry if this is a question your all fed up of.

Bill.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 17, 2017)

Hi Bill, welcome to the group, sorry about your DX but you are not alone....

Personally I follow the advice of cut or reduce Bread, Rice, Pasta, Cereals & starchy vegetables, replacing them with green leafy vegetables grown above ground

As for the Fat/Carbs, it depends on your goals, I follow a low-carb diet so daily I have perhaps between 10 & 50 carbs... I don't count the fat just use quality fats (typically saturated fats from animal sources or Extra Virgin from plant sources)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Martin.

Drs gave me a booklet called "Diabetes Educational Pack" within which it says "base meals on starchy foods such as bread,pasta,potatoes, rice " etc.

This puzzles me given the contents of the threads in here.

I want to do the right thing ?

Bill.


----------



## grovesy (May 17, 2017)

I still eat a couple of new potatoes. Mash I avoid.


----------



## RobK (May 17, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Thanks Martin.
> 
> Drs gave me a booklet called "Diabetes Educational Pack" within which it says "base meals on starchy foods such as bread,pasta,potatoes, rice " etc.
> 
> ...



Its a minefield when you start off on this journey Bill but it will get better once you start to understand things, I was the same and to be honest life without potato, pasta, rice and bread just the thought of it had me stressed and worried, After a couple of weeks on low carb I now dont miss it, I eat high protein rolls and Bergen Bread but I've not touched pasta and potato now for getting on for 2 months.

There were two things that helped me get started in understanding things, One was the great folks on this foum and the other was buying a blood glucose tester.

It is difficult at first and confusing to say the least but dont hold back on the questions as there are so many folks who can help.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 17, 2017)

Many thanks

Bill.


----------



## Ditto (May 17, 2017)

I've read that we can have new potatoes, if only occasionally. You just have to keep trying different foods and then measure an hour after, see if they spike your blood glucose. Fill up on green, leafy vegetables. Have a look in the 'what did you eat' thread. 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-81


----------



## Martin Canty (May 17, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Drs gave me a booklet called "Diabetes Educational Pack" within which it says "base meals on starchy foods such as bread,pasta,potatoes, rice " etc.
> 
> This puzzles me given the contents of the threads in here.
> 
> I want to do the right thing ?


To be honest, the medical community is so out of touch it's not even funny..... Carbs are what got us into this mess; recommending carbs & medication is just folly.

9 months of experimentation led me to the low carb route, becoming frustrated with high BG for seemingly healthy meals & hypos due to the Glyburide I was taking at the time. as time progressed I turned away from the major sources of carbs, after going low carb I quit the Glyburide & have had outstanding results for the last 15 months with FBG (fasting blood glucose) tending to be around 5.0 most mornings.
As a community, we are so much more in tune with daily living with D; we live it every day... We are in touch with our bodies in the way that the medical profession is not. Many of us test regularly (against the advice of the medical community), this testing empowers us to control this disease on a daily basis rather than waiting for the next HbA1c test to confirm whether we got it right for the last 3 months or not.

How low carb you go is up to you, research it. Many opt for 100+ for the day, some of us opt for much lower. Our individual responses vary, each community member (and their bodies) is different though united by a common disease.

Sorry to give you a vague answer but you alone can only tell whether your diet is working for you, we can only help & advise (hence the narrative about my personal journey)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 18, 2017)

Martin, not vague at all and many thanks.

Obviously those with D are much better placed to give good advice.
It staggers me how polar the NHS and D sufferers are in views.
I was diagnosed last week, and still have no idea what to get in for tea !!

Seems to me that those with D should be the ones formulating guidelines.

Bill.


----------



## Kaylz (May 18, 2017)

What kind of things do you like have you had a look at the thread what did you eat yesterday it might give you some ideas not sure if its been mentioned to you before maybe on another thread here's a link to it anyway  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/ x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 18, 2017)

Hello Kay

Yes I looked at that thread, most of the stuff in it Ive never heard of ! Then again, I am just a thick northerner living on the side of a hill in Yorkshire.

I went to Asda yesterday to buy the correct stuff, they don't even have sugar free cordials.I did get granary bread and tinned salmon and cottage cheese, generally I was a bit lost as to what to get.
My main meal consisted of cottage cheese and salmon with turkey bacon.
That went nowhere near filling me.
It does not help when the booklet my GPS gave me says eat lots of bread, spuds and starch, which the experienced people in here say do not do.

Anyway, I am following the advice here, trying to put together a shopping list is a bit of a challenge.

Bill.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

The thing is though there is not a one size fits all. What some can tolerate others can't.


----------



## Browser (May 18, 2017)

Celeriac mashed with plenty butter, even some grated cheese through it, is quite a good alternative for mashed potato. You can also par boil and roast like ordinary roasters. Alternative to spaghetti or noodles is butter squash and courgette, bought ready spiralled ( Sainsbury's) or get a wee gadget from Amazon to do it yourself. For example last night I had a pan fried sea bass fillet on top a bed of courgette/butternut squash mixture, covered wth a wee drop of single cream and mushroom sauce, with a few roasted veg on the side. Delicious, filling and not much effect on my Blood Glucose. As others suggest, get a monitor and check out what foods are ok. With a bit of effort and imagination you can conjure up dishes which you thought might be condemned with a diabetes diagnosis.


----------



## Kaylz (May 18, 2017)

As I'm type 1 I don't feel at all comfortable advising you but there are many type 2's that will be able to you don't have to entirely cut out things like potatoes etc but testing is the only way to tell if they work for you, try them out by reducing the portion size first, if you like Yorkshire puddings and have a Tesco near by they have a 12 pack of their own brand for £1 and each Yorkshire pudding only has 6.5g carbs and as they have fat it slows the spike, I usually have some meat usually chicken, pork loin steaks, 3 sausages ( some sausages can be very carby so always check the label) or I have a piece of fish with vegetables usually being things like asparagus, pak choi, beansprouts, broccoli, cauliflower etc and then have 2 Yorkshire puddings or 100g boiled jersey royals x


----------



## Mark Gudgeon (May 20, 2017)

Hi Bill,

I was DX in April and was given very similar information from DNS as you. I got myself a BG test kit  (against their advice) and ate healthy, without the reduction of carbs as I was only told to "watch out for sugar".  My BG levels didn't improve. I found this site and followed the advice of the low carb approach and found that it started to make a difference.  With testing , i found that anything lower than 15g of carbs per meal worked for me (depending on what the food is - i have eaten Sunday roast and calculated at over 30g, and was fine???).  Luckily i enjoy cooking, so don't mind the experiments and my family are very supportive and are also enjoying the low carb meals.  i have managed to drop around a stone in weight in around 6 weeks which can only help the situation.  I find breakfast is the hardest meal to sort out, but I have found that Greek Yogurt with berries and flaxseed sees me through till lunch.

The people on here are brilliant and very patient and are happy to help with any kind of question.  Good Luck


----------



## Ljc (May 20, 2017)

Hi. At first It can be very confusing esp about what and what not to eat.
Without regular testing before and two hours after meals, you really won't know how your body copes with certain foods, because sadly we all react differently, ie I can eat porridge, others have to avoid it like the plague also it would not be polite for me to say on here , what I think of the dietary advise that is often handed out to us by some in the NHS . I was diagnosed back in the early 90s it was well understood then that carbs were a diabetics enemy.

As for what to eat, if you eat meat , it's fine as are high meat content sausages ( black farmer and heck sausages are nice) high meat content burgers, eggs cooked anyway you like,  cheese, mushrooms, non starchy veg, a couple of new potatoes, fish esp oily, butter, cream, some nuts are not high in carbs. Some here make cauliflower rice to go with their Indian curry.
Personally I do not do low fat, if it's not naturally low fat I won't have it, ie I go for full fat yogurt rather than low fat. Often foods made to be low fat have more carbs in them than the normal version. 

Cordials, do you mean squash? If so try looking for the diet ones, Robinsons ones are nice.

Many here use the Codefree meter available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth , it is the cheapest on to self fund the ongoing cost of the test strips . But do see if you can persuade your gp/nurse to prescribe a meter first.
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/
We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk and you're entitled to claim vat relief.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi. At first It can be very confu
> 
> 
> Ljc said:
> ...


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

Many thanks Ljc,

One side says no carbs, other side swears by them.
I see my nurse next week and will push for a testing device, or I will buy one.

It does annoy me that you are given advice from the NHS which seemingly is utterly wrong. Now I am  permanently hungry along with permanently tired, one way or the other I will suss all this out.

Bill.


----------



## Ditto (May 20, 2017)

If you're hungry have a huge steak or lamb chop with your usual veg ie cabbage or sprouts and a small serving of new potatoes. You won't be hungry on that! If you don't have to lose weight then you shouldn't have to go hungry, that's not right. Mention to the docs that you're feeling tired. If they don't give you a meter get a Codefree from ebay. Also try that Burgen bread, I think it's from Lidl. I've never tried it but others swear by it and it would fill you up with best butter on. Have a bowl of strawberries and cream for afters. Test test test.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

The Burgen bread is available in the like of Tesco, Asda, Sainsbury's etc but some people do have trouble with that too, Lidl do a protein roll that many of the members enjoy although I've tried neither of these myself as Ditto says if you fill up on non carby stuff you shouldn't be too hungry and even try snacking on cheese, cold meats and nuts etc unless of course you have an allergy!! lol x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

Thanks all.

Where does Quorn mince fit into all this ??

Bill.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

What do you mean by 'fit in' just check the back of packs from what I can find on Tesco website a 75g portion of it has 3.4g carbs x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

What I mean by "fit in" is if you in this forum class it as a food to look at, unlike bananas, spuds etc. ( as endorsed by the NHS)

Bill.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> What I mean by "fit in" is if you in this forum class it as a food to look at, unlike bananas, spuds etc. ( as endorsed by the NHS)
> 
> Bill.


As previously mentioned it's all down to the individual and that's why testing is the best thing to do, many members do have a few new potatoes with their meals as do some people cope well with bananas there is no one size fits all unfortunately! x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

Yes,, I will request a testing thingy and start recording stuff.

Thanks

Bill.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 22, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Where does Quorn mince fit into all this ??
> 
> Bill.


Hi Bill, I use Quorn a lot of the time. Many years ago (long before D!) I was veggie for quite a while and got used to it. I'm not veggie now and eat pork, chicken, turkey etc., but I still find that meaty mince just doesn't taste right, so I use Quorn mince or the pieces or peppered steaks. They are all fine for my readings and aren't very carby.

As others have said, the only way to find out is by testing, so get a meter as soon as you can


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 22, 2017)

Cheers Pine.

Bill.


----------



## Pamjanet (May 28, 2017)

Mark Gudgeon said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I was DX in April and was given very similar information from DNS as you. I got myself a BG test kit  (against their advice) and ate healthy, without the reduction of carbs as I was only told to "watch out for sugar".  My BG levels didn't improve. I found this site and followed the advice of the low carb approach and found that it started to make a difference.  With testing , i found that anything lower than 15g of carbs per meal worked for me (depending on what the food is - i have eaten Sunday roast and calculated at over 30g, and was fine???).  Luckily i enjoy cooking, so don't mind the experiments and my family are very supportive and are also enjoying the low carb meals.  i have managed to drop around a stone in weight in around 6 weeks which can only help the situation.  I find breakfast is the hardest meal to sort out, but I have found that Greek Yogurt with berries and flaxseed sees me through till lunch.
> 
> The people on here are brilliant and very patient and are happy to help with any kind of question.  Good Luck





Mark Gudgeon said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I was DX in April and was given very similar information from DNS as you. I got myself a BG test kit  (against their advice) and ate healthy, without the reduction of carbs as I was only told to "watch out for sugar".  My BG levels didn't improve. I found this site and followed the advice of the low carb approach and found that it started to make a difference.  With testing , i found that anything lower than 15g of carbs per meal worked for me (depending on what the food is - i have eaten Sunday roast and calculated at over 30g, and was fine???).  Luckily i enjoy cooking, so don't mind the experiments and my family are very supportive and are also enjoying the low carb meals.  i have managed to drop around a stone in weight in around 6 weeks which can only help the situation.  I find breakfast is the hardest meal to sort out, but I have found that Greek Yogurt with berries and flaxseed sees me through till lunch.
> 
> The people on here are brilliant and very patient and are happy to help with any kind of question.  Good Luck


Hi mark I like your post some good ideas for meals there. I was only diagnosed last week and get to see dn next week I haven't a clue what my blood sugar is now but was 9 when diagnosed. I will be looking on here for meal guides. It's very hard having to change the diet for life now but it has to be done and the plus side is weight loss! I've lost half a stone up to now.x


----------



## dawny1958 (May 30, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Hello Kay
> 
> Yes I looked at that thread, most of the stuff in it Ive never heard of ! Then again, I am just a thick northerner living on the side of a hill in Yorkshire.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am in exactly the same situation as you !! but after 10 days and finding this site the mist is starting to clear !!! I have that same booklet from the Surgery.... they don't believe in testing, nurse actually told me its a waste of nhs resources ! I ordered a meter online and promptly ran out of strips after 3 days !! so now waiting for supplies, I am now following the LCHF way of eating, and I think because I grew up being filled up on Potatoes, Rice and Bread, it was a way of life,
We will get there !!!!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 30, 2017)

As I'm not texting yet (hoping to request a kit from GP this week) I have no idea about tailoring my diet to blood numbers.

Seems quite obvious that a proper balanced healthy diet is the way to go.
I'm lucky that I dont have any weight problems.


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi all saw my dn yesterday and asked for a meter and strips but she said I don't need them as I am on tablets and diet to manage my type2 diabetes.
If I end up on insulin then I can have meter. Hopefully I will do this with changing my diet.
She's changed my tablets to 2 twice a day now instead of 1 three times a day.
I'm finding it so hard to cut my carbs down any help or hints would be welcome,thankyou all x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Hi all saw my dn yesterday and asked for a meter and strips but she said I don't need them as I am on tablets and diet to manage my type2 diabetes.
> If I end up on insulin then I can have meter. Hopefully I will do this with changing my diet.
> She's changed my tablets to 2 twice a day now instead of 1 three times a day.
> I'm finding it so hard to cut my carbs down any help or hints would be welcome,thankyou all x


What kind of things do you like? X


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Jacket ,cheese and beans.
Chicken only in meats,
Fish and chips.
Spaghetti bolognese 
Salads,but I'm getting bored with salads at moment.
So I am having chicken and veg a lot,but finding it hard to not have potatoes with my meals.


----------



## RobK (Jun 8, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Hi all saw my dn yesterday and asked for a meter and strips but she said I don't need them as I am on tablets and diet to manage my type2 diabetes.
> If I end up on insulin then I can have meter. Hopefully I will do this with changing my diet.
> She's changed my tablets to 2 twice a day now instead of 1 three times a day.
> I'm finding it so hard to cut my carbs down any help or hints would be welcome,thankyou all x



I find it a shame that they advise for anyone not to self test as its really the only way to discover what you can tolerate, They told me the same but I invested in a SD codefree meter anyway, Its helped me no end to find out what foods i can tolerate and what causes spikes. They are available on Amazon and Ebay if you decide to go for one.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Like @RobK has just said it would be best to invest in a meter if you can afford it, you may well find that if you do and try a few new potatoes they may not affect you too badly, without testing nobody ever knows what is going on x


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for that I may well invest in a meter.
Just starting out and I haven't a clue ,it's all a bit much really but I'm sure I will cope eventually,
Dn said my reading was over 80 ,
Seeing her again in 3 months time,got my foot check today,and my eye test next month,


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

RobK said:


> I find it a shame that they advise for anyone not to self test as its really the only way to discover what you can tolerate, They told me the same but I invested in a SD codefree meter anyway, Its helped me no end to find out what foods i can tolerate and what causes spikes. They are available on Amazon and Ebay if you decide to go for one.


Just noticed your signature good luck for your review  x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Thanks for that I may well invest in a meter.
> Just starting out and I haven't a clue ,it's all a bit much really but I'm sure I will cope eventually,
> Dn said my reading was over 80 ,
> Seeing her again in 3 months time,got my foot check today,and my eye test next month,


Good luck, foot check isn't too bad unless you have tickly feet like me haha, wear sunglasses after your eye check!  x


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Like @RobK has just said it would be best to invest in a meter if you can afford it, you may well find that if you do and try a few new potatoes they may not affect you too badly, without testing nobody ever knows what is going on x


Thanks Kaylz , ok will get some new potatoes, will 3 potatoes be ok?


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Good luck, foot check isn't too bad unless you have tickly feet like me haha, wear sunglasses after your eye check!  x


Thanks for that kaylze, yes it says on the form to wear sunglasses


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't say for sure, I'm type 1 so it's completely different for me but tesco Jersey royals has 14.9g carbs per 100g of potatoes, I weigh everything as I have to to be able to administer the correct amount of insulin, many of the type 2's do find they can manage a few new potatoes though so maybe one of them will be along soon to advise how many they have, sorry I can't help you much on the subject!  x


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2017)

I personally find i can tolerate 3 small new potatoes.


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Thankyou for that.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi, @Pamjanet, it really is very important to get a meter and start testing. Many of us use the SD Codefree from Home Health (you don't pay VAT if you're diabetic) or Amazon, and it's perfectly good. As to spuds, I find that a couple of roast potatoes now and again, or small portions of basmati rice or wholewheat pasta are ok for my readings, but the only way to know is to test different foods and see what they do - which is why it is bonkers for GPs to refuse to give meters to type 2s.

I also found that various sauces and gravy spiked me, so we often use herbs and white or red wine () in cooking instead of gravy. I'm not much of a cook, but if you are then it can be quite rewarding and interesting to discover recipes that aren't carb-heavy and that are tasty. There are loads of suggestions on other threads on this forum


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Your so right pine Marten, 
If I don't test then I won't know what makes me spike.and o don't want to eat the wrong foods
And end up on insulin reliant!! 
I will buy a meter is is self explanatory?? As I haven't a clue how to use them.
And I'm not much of a cook really freezer to microwave for me lol


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

For instance I've had special k porridge with semi skimmed milk and a cup of green tea for brekky,
And at 2pm I had a chicken Kiev with chips I made myself with one small potatoe with skin kept on and cooked in oven. And mixed veg . 
I wasn't hungry before 2pm which is usual for me since being diabetic. So for tea later on (say about7pm)
I will have a ham sandwich with granary bread.and a cuppa tea with semi skimmed milk.
Would anyone say this is too much carbs????? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes it is rather easy to test, just stick the test strip in the meter, prick the side of your finger, make sure there is a big enough blob of blood to get a sample from and then put the strip on the blob of blood, many would say that is too many carbs, do you weigh your portions at all? x


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yes it is rather easy to test, just stick the test strip in the meter, prick the side of your finger, make sure there is a big enough blob of blood to get a sample from and then put the strip on the blob of blood, many would say that is too many carbs, do you weigh your portions at all? x


No I don't weigh anything.im so fed up it's so hard to get it right!


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 8, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yes it is rather easy to test, just stick the test strip in the meter, prick the side of your finger, make sure there is a big enough blob of blood to get a sample from and then put the strip on the blob of blood, many would say that is too many carbs, do you weigh your portions at all? x


Thanks for the info about meter testing .
I've only been diabetic for 2 to 3 weeks and I feel so fed up ,don't know what to do,
It's a lifetime change but it's so hard x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 8, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> No I don't weigh anything.im so fed up it's so hard to get it right!


I completely understand how you feel, to know the amount of carbs you are consuming it would be an idea to weigh things to find out then when you start testing if a certain portion size doesn't work well for you cut the portion size down, I don't know what porridge you are meaning but generally porridge has 20g carbs +, semi skimmed milk has about 4.8g per 100ml, kievs can be quite carby due to the coating etc, I didn't like the idea of it all it either but in a way is slightly different for me as I HAVE to do it x


----------



## Ljc (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Pamjanet.  


Pamjanet said:


> I'm  so fed up it's so hard to get it right!


It's perfectly normal to feel this way.  Right now you're on a steep learning curve as well as having to change the eating habits if a lifetime, possibly combined with little or poor info from your diabetes nurse/doc. 
I promise you it does get easier, it just won't happen overnight but slowly and surely , it will !
Us T2s are more fortunate in one respect. Our D is  usually more forgiving in the beginning, giving us time to get our heads around it. It doesn't mean we should ignore it though as we're only storing up trouble for the future.
Those meals are rather carby. 
To give you a few ideas Have a look at the thread, what did you eat yesterday. 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/
I do eat some potatoes, I have a couple of new potatoes or if we're having chips, I only have about 6 chips, though  I do sometimes fall off the wagon .
If you like sausages, look out for 'Black farmer ' yummy or 'Heck' yum sausages they are both high meat content which means they're low carb.


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 9, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Hi Pamjanet.
> 
> It's perfectly normal to feel this way.  Right now you're on a steep learning curve as well as having to change the eating habits if a lifetime, possibly combined with little or poor info from your diabetes nurse/doc.
> I promise you it does get easier, it just won't happen overnight but slowly and surely , it will !
> ...


Thankyou ljc will take a look at the thread.
Do they sell those sausages in Asda by the way? X


----------



## Ljc (Jun 10, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> Thankyou ljc will take a look at the thread.
> Do they sell those sausages in Asda by the way? X


I've had a look online, Asda has Heck sausages online so they should have them in stores.
To give you an idea the pork ones are 97% meat and think 3.7 carbs for 2 sausages


----------



## Lyn Smith (Jun 10, 2017)

I was told that sweet potatoes are ok so I occasionally have a few chips made from these. Am going to roast one on Sunday. (Unless you tell me they are not good after all).


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 10, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've had a look online, Asda has Heck sausages online so they should have them in stores.
> To give you an idea the pork ones are 97% meat and think 3.7 carbs for 2 sausages


That's brilliant thanks a lot x


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 10, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> That's brilliant thanks a lot x


I also suggest if you have a Tesco near by to try their Tesco Finest British Traditional Pork Sausages, they are delicious and only 1.6g carbs per 2 sausages x


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi @Pamjanet, good suggestions from the others 

There is a book called Carbs & Cals on Amazon (quite a few different editions) - sorry, not sure how to do a link - which has pictures of different portions of foods with their carb value. It's very handy for a quick check to see, and several people here use it.

Sweet potatoes can be ok, but again you really need to test with a meter. I used to have them but found they weren't much better for me than normal spuds, so as I prefer the test I sometimes have normal ones.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 10, 2017)

Pamjanet said:


> For instance I've had special k porridge with semi skimmed milk and a cup of green tea for brekky,
> And at 2pm I had a chicken Kiev with chips I made myself with one small potatoe with skin kept on and cooked in oven. And mixed veg .
> I wasn't hungry before 2pm which is usual for me since being diabetic. So for tea later on (say about7pm)
> I will have a ham sandwich with granary bread.and a cuppa tea with semi skimmed milk.
> Would anyone say this is too much carbs????? Thanks in advance x



Hi Pamjanet, it is hard initially but I'd say that with a high Hba1c of 80, that daily menu could be a tad carby. Once you get your levels down, you might be able to gradually increase your potatoes, bread levels etc. but in the beginning it requires a lot more discipline. I know because I had to do it and I found only testing helped me to know what I could eat.
A find 3 small new pots ok with a chicken kiev (M&S ones are about 12 grams carb) but fill your plate with salads and/or veg. A big omelette on a morning will fill you because not everyone can tolerate oats and cereals. Try to keep your bread to no more than 2 slices a day (works for me). 

Spaghetti bolognese is ok but only a tiny portion of spaghetti. Some people use courgette spiralled instead but I'd prefer salad with it. Try some cheese sprinkled over to fill you.

Do you like salmon instead of fish and chips? It's about being more creative.

The one thing that never seems to spike me is proper dinners with plenty of veg. You can usually have a small Yorkshire pudding with it as long as you're light on the potatoes.

My advice is you need to test. Good luck!


----------



## Pamjanet (Jun 10, 2017)

Pine Marten said:


> Hi @Pamjanet, good suggestions from the others
> 
> There is a book called Carbs & Cals on Amazon (quite a few different editions) - sorry, not sure how to do a link - which has pictures of different portions of foods with their carb value. It's very handy for a quick check to see, and several people here use it.
> 
> Sweet potatoes can be ok, but again you really need to test with a meter. I used to have them but found they weren't much better for me than normal spuds, so as I prefer the test I sometimes have normal ones.


Thanks so much will look this book up on amazon,I really do need all the help i can get x


----------



## Jeandp (Jun 17, 2017)

I think an excellent ordinary option for boiled rice is boiled and roughly mashed cauliflower. Boiled rice doesn't taste of anything so it is no loss. Cauliflower does the job, we had it last night with chilli. Delicious!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 21, 2017)

This only my personal experience so far.

Steak seems fine, zero carbs, Pork, beef or gammon, all mine comes from Asda. Chicken also zero carbs, Hecks sausages very low carbs, oddly tinned Corned Beef also. Cheese is zero. Turkey Rashers were very low but to be honest the packet tasted better.

Tinned baked beans or Toms are a big no. Also sweetcorn. Most of my meals are dry but almost zero carbs. Spuds are a memory in all forms. Bread, I tried Bergen bread but rejected it due to carbs so now I have none.

Ive been drinking zero sugar IronBru and LOVE it. I like my Earl Gray tea.
It does seem odd having cheese and corned beef at brekky but my numbers suggest it works.

Hope this helps, or causes some thought. Ive made errors along the way. I love rich tea biscuits, but rejected them also.


----------



## Jeandp (Jun 22, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Turkey Rashers were very low but to be honest the packet tasted better.


Hahaha Love it! I agree. I feel the same about Heck sausages unfortunately. I have tried a few of the high meat content sausages and just don't like them. I will stick with Richmonds as an occasional treat.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Hahaha Love it! I agree. I feel the same about Heck sausages unfortunately. I have tried a few of the high meat content sausages and just don't like them. I will stick with Richmonds as an occasional treat.



I forgot about fish, seemingly all fish is zero carbs.

I got a bit down about my grub at first, now I see it can be done.


----------



## zx10pilot (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Bill,
Fully appreciate it is a big learning curve and when you're diagnosed "a bit later on in life" the changes all seem too much compared to what you've been used to.
Been there, got the T-Shirt for that one (diagnosed at 44) - white bread, pasta & white rice are not part of my menu any more.
It's a bit different as I'm T1 but I do low(ish) carb as it's easier to manage. I'm probable averaging about 100g-120g per day, sometimes more & sometimes less. As Kaylz mentioned I also weigh everything carby so now have a very good idea of how much is in different types of food. It's taken over a year to get vaguely used to do it though. And it's still a right old faff if we decide to eat something different or go out for a meal.
But it doesn't mean you have eat boring...
Just an example, last night I raided the fridge and had 3 pork loin steaks (cooked in an actifry in their own fat), butter fried chantenay carrots with nutmeg, and an absolute mound of mixed salad. With a splash of Lea & Perrins on the steaks, a drizzle of balsamic vinegar on the salad & fair sprinkling of black pepper all over I certainly wasn't hungry after that little lot... and it was carb free!

The NHS advice is a crock of £%!# as it is simply wrong... you aren't the first to realise this.
At first I couldn't believe the difference between the carby NHS "Eatwell Plate" and the honest, practical evidence based low carb diets (albeit from individuals though not from "Professionals") who actually have to live with the condition day in, day out.
It didn't take me long to realise (from an engineering point of view) that reducing consumption of the thing that raises your Blood Glucose level will make it easier to control your Blood Glucose level...

regards
zx


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 22, 2017)

@Bill Stewardson you say some things are a complete no no but have you tried reducing the portion size of these things first rather than completely ruling them out? If you are completely happy to rule them out then that's fair enough but if not considering a smaller portion may work out with different results x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Hahaha Love it! I agree. I feel the same about Heck sausages unfortunately. I have tried a few of the high meat content sausages and just don't like them. I will stick with Richmonds as an occasional treat.


Great to see you posting again Jeandp. Sausages bacon & either scrambled or poached eggs mushrooms are a favourite dish of mine. As long as your bgl doesn't elevate too much after eating sausages, you could have 1 or 2 per day  WL x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

zx10pilot said:


> Hi Bill,
> Fully appreciate it is a big learning curve and when you're diagnosed "a bit later on in life" the changes all seem too much compared to what you've been used to.
> Been there, got the T-Shirt for that one (diagnosed at 44) - white bread, pasta & white rice are not part of my menu any more.
> It's a bit different as I'm T1 but I do low(ish) carb as it's easier to manage. I'm probable averaging about 100g-120g per day, sometimes more & sometimes less. As Kaylz mentioned I also weigh everything carby so now have a very good idea of how much is in different types of food. It's taken over a year to get vaguely used to do it though. And it's still a right old faff if we decide to eat something different or go out for a meal.
> ...



And now back to Frank in the studio !'


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Great to see you posting again Jeandp. Sausages bacon & either scrambled or poached eggs mushrooms are a favourite dish of mine. As long as your bgl doesn't elevate too much after eating sausages, you could have 1 or 2 per day  WL x



If I keep making scrambled egg we will run out of pans.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> @Bill Stewardson you say some things are a complete no no but have you tried reducing the portion size of these things first rather than completely ruling them out? If you are completely happy to rule them out then that's fair enough but if not considering a smaller portion may work out with different results x



Absolutely take your point, Ive chosen to just obliterate carbs.
Maybe that's over the top, my numbers are good now though.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 22, 2017)

Heres a thing, my son wanted to go in Nandos, so, into Nando's we went- guess who paid- I told the waitress that I didn't want the chips because I'm D so they gave me a salad. I had the piri piri chicken and it was ace.

Nice one Nando's.


----------

